# Stihl MS241C M-Tronic review :)



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Guys.
Have spent the last 3 days at a forestry felling course where the training organisation have all their saws supplied free by Stihl Australia. They are even supplied saws that haven't hit the market yet.

I did the first part of my training a few months ago but since then they have received all new saws. 2 x 660's, 2 x 362's, 1 x HT131 pole saw, a new MS261 "Q" with the gay arsed rear handle chain break (an absolute pain), plus a few MS441's. HOWEVER, the second I saw a brand new MS241C M-Tronic sitting there I just had to grab it for a play and video opportunity!

From memory the guys stateside can't get this saw as it hasn't been released in the US. I think the europeans can get it? The link attached is from the UK...

MS 241 C-M - New, compact professional chain saw with M-Tronic

I only took a couple of pictures and have incorporated them into the attached video. First thing I noticed was how light and well balanced it is. It is a VERY handy little saw. I started it and thought the same of all strato saws I've used... SLUG. It had crap throttle response, stalled a couple of times. The idle was all over the place. I wasn't impressed.
Anyway, one of the other trainees (there were 3 of us) needed a little bit of extra training so myself and the other guy disappeared into an overgrown area of pine forest to drop what we wanted. He grabbed the MS261Q.
While he tried a failed swinging dutchman I was limbing a few trees with the little 241. Still not impressed. After the other guy hung about an 80 foot Pine up I decided to fell a larger pine into it to "unhang" it. I buried the 241's 16" bar with .325" and full chisel Stihl chain and it just kept pulling. Anyway I dropped this pine which knocked the hung tree out the way and started limbing it. Within half a tank this thing had turned into an animal! If M-Tronic works on all new Stihl saws like it worked on this 241 then I'm sold. They just have to make their bigger saws handle like Huskies 
I got a video of the other guy having a go on it and he too was suitably impressed.
I am so in awe of this little saw that I have my local Stihl dealer trying to source me one. I was going to get a new 346XP (I already have a 353) but this thing is just so much more nimble it's not funny! (I know many would think it's impossible!).

Excellent little saw and an absolute rocketship for it's size. The guy in the video also wants to get one and after filling the instructor in on just how impressed we were he wants to have a good run on it now 

I don't normally rave about new saws like this but this one is worth it for sure. Impressed is an understatement...

EDIT: I'll attach the video when it uploads - it's taking longer than I thought...


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

matt, 

so hows it compare to the 261 you had?

too bad stihl isnt bring the 241 over here in the us.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking at the specs it's a good bit lighter than the 346, but is down quite a bit in power. I can see where it might be "Whippy" and handy.

Is this thing gonna be the replacement for the MS 200 rear handle or just another wierd "Tweener" for the Euro market?

IBTSSB(In before Troll says sideways balance.)

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

young said:


> matt,
> 
> so hows it compare to the 261 you had?



Down on power but kicks it's butt in every other area.

1) Throttle response
2) More Nimble, WAY more nimble. It was like throwing around a pro version of an MS170!
3) Throttle run down time
4) Throttle response
5) Even more throttle response
6) The 261 didn't impress me, this little thing is awesome!
7) It's speed on limbs under 6" was most certainly faster than the 261.

***Out of interest this Aussie delivered MS261 pulled 13,800rpm no load unlike the leaner US delivered saws (My US delivered MS261 pulled 14,200 and was gutless). The MS241C pulled 13,700rpm no load.

The guy in the video (when it's uploaded) actually rated the 241 over the 261. I don't believe the 261 has much over the other saws in it's class - I don't think the 241 really has any competition in it's class and for limbing etc it'll flog the 261 hands down. I always like seeing what guys think of saws when they have no previous biases or thoughts. I loved it but once the guy in the video loved it I knew it wasn't just me


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ha there Matt,
I hope ya learning something there champ not just playing with saws,i have a few nice easy trees (not) for ya to fell down her when ya all edjumakated.:biggrin:

Did they have any 441 MTronics there mate ?.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 13, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Looking at the specs it's a good bit lighter than the 346, but is down quite a bit in power. I can see where it might be "Whippy" and handy.
> 
> Is this thing gonna be the replacement for the MS 200 rear handle or just another wierd "Tweener" for the Euro market?
> 
> ...


 
More of a "tweener" I think, I saw a pic of a new 201 rear handle somewhere so they should be available at some stage.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 13, 2011)

That picco chain really melts through the wood on 40 cc saws. Steve


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 13, 2011)

MCW said:


> HOWEVER, the second I saw a brand new MS241C M-Tronic sitting there I just had to grab it for a play and video opportunity!
> 
> From memory the guys stateside can't get this saw as it hasn't been released in the US. I think the europeans can get it? The link attached is from the UK......



They are in stock here, and has been for a while - I think they will fit well into the market here, much better than the 261 - but I am suspitious regarding the trigger response + the weight is a little close to some 50cc saws. It doesn't feel much smaller/lighter in the hands than a 346xp (in the shop, that is).

Just another thougt - it could well be a better replacement for the 260 than the 261 is, for many users....

I'll wait for the 543xp, to see how it compares, since I really have no use for a saw that size anyway......:msp_smile:

They come with the PS3 set-up here, like the 201.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ha there Matt,
> I hope ya learning something there champ not just playing with saws,i have a few nice easy trees (not) for ya to fell down her when ya all edjumakated.:biggrin:
> 
> Did they have any 441 MTronics there mate ?.



The M-Tronic 441's were running too hot and returned. Not sure what the update there is. I forgot to ask. I learnt one thing - softwoods are different to hardwoods 



mountainlake said:


> That picco chain really melts through the wood on 40 cc saws. Steve



This particular saw was fitted with .325" although the UK link says 3/8"LP.



SawTroll said:


> They are in stock here, and has been for a while - I think they will fit well into the market here, much better than the 261 - but I am suspitious regarding the trigger response + the weight is a little close to some 50cc saws. It doesn't feel much smaller/lighter in the hands than a 346xp (in the shop, that is).
> 
> Just another thougt - it could well be a better replacement for the 260 than the 261 is, for many users....
> 
> ...



They do feel far more nimble and lighter than my 353 Sawtroll. Not as gutsy but way more capable than many would think for their cc's. Like you I think it is a far better replacement for the 260 and to be honest I actually think it would give one a really good run for it's money with any setup. Don't be suspicious of the throttle response - I didn't actually expect good things from this saw until I used it. I was truly shocked by how well it went. I'm looking forward to a review on any comparable Husky too.
Once Youtube stops fluffing around you'll see how snappy it is on the video. Already dropped the upload once


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 13, 2011)

OK - I found your first post a little unclear regarding the throttle response, and haven't tried myself.

The Husky 543xp is at least a year away as I read the little info I have, but it will be smaller than the 550xp, and I _hope_ both will have the Revboost of the 560xp.....

The ol' 242xp is of course _comparable_ to the 241, as is the PS-420 - and even the original 45cc 346xp.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

And here be the video. The video doesn't even do this saw justice 


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/g_ZZg7KJnU0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> OK - I found your first post a little unclear regarding the throttle response, and haven't tried myself.



I know how you probably misread me. Before the computer adapted the 241 did certainly feel sluggish like other stratos I've run. Once the computer tuned itself the whole saw completely changed and it went from unimpressive to super impressive!


----------



## opinion (Oct 13, 2011)

mcw, you're like the king of reviews. You write for magazines?

I don't understand why they don't have these in the US. Anybody know the reasoning?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 13, 2011)

opinion said:


> mcw, you're like the king of reviews. You write for magazines?
> 
> I don't understand why they don't have these in the US. Anybody know the reasoning?


 
They probably think of it as the replacement for the 240 (it "officially" is), and miss the finer points of what it really is .......


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 13, 2011)

opinion said:


> mcw, you're like the king of reviews. You write for magazines?
> 
> I don't understand why they don't have these in the US. Anybody know the reasoning?



Because we'd have a hard time selling a 450$ 40cc Pro Saw only capable of running a 14" or 16" bar 

Much more likely to see it's 231/251 counterparts in a 350$ 45cc homeowner version.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

opinion said:


> mcw, you're like the king of reviews. You write for magazines?
> 
> I don't understand why they don't have these in the US. Anybody know the reasoning?



Hah hah. Nah not the king of reviews at all. Apart from a few agricultural chemicals I only review stuff for AS. This was just one of those opportunistic moments that I grabbed 

Some people may think that this saw is a bit of an inbetweener but give me one of these over a 261 anyday - the 261 is a smaller saw trying to be a big saw, the 241 KNOWS it's a small saw


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 13, 2011)

What's the construction of this little bad boy? Mag case? Bolt on cylinder?


----------



## opinion (Oct 13, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Because we'd have a hard time selling a 450$ 40cc Pro Saw only capable of running a 14" or 16" bar
> 
> Much more likely to see it's 231/251 counterparts in a 350$ 45cc homeowner version.


 
Doesn't explain the MS 200/201 then. 

They have homeowner and commercial alternatives in the same class so why not in the 40cc class. Oh well.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> What's the construction of this little bad boy? Mag case? Bolt on cylinder?



As far as I could tell yes and yes


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 13, 2011)

MCW said:


> As far as I could tell yes and yes


 
Excellent. It's about time they made a pro grade 40cc class saw. To bad it's not a pound lighter. Anyone recall off hand what a PS-420 weighs?


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

opinion said:


> Doesn't explain the MS 200/201 then.
> 
> They have homeowner and commercial alternatives in the same class so why not in the 40cc class. Oh well.



Whether this saw would have a market fit in the US I'm not sure. I can say one thing though - if ten people had the opportunity to run one of these alongside the MS261, seven or eight of them would take the 241. All you gain from the 261 is a heavier saw and a couple of inches of useable bar length. Maybe an M-Tronic MS261 would be a different ballgame...


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent. It's about time they made a pro grade 40cc class saw. To bad it's not a pound lighter. Anyone recall off hand what a PS-420 weighs?



If I'm not mistaken you already have the Dremel ready and glazed eyes


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd just be happier to see it's weight closer to a Shiny 377 or Redmax 4500. If I want small, it had better be really light, or I'm picking up the 346. That's the only downfall of the 420. It's about a pound too heavy, making it too close to the 5100.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'd just be happier to see it's weight closer to a Shiny 377 or Redmax 4500. If I want small, it had better be really light, or I'm picking up the 346. That's the only downfall of the 420. It's about a pound too heavy, making it too close to the 5100.



I hadn't even looked at the weight difference Brad. I suppose this is where paper specs can be misleading as this 241 felt WAY lighter than my 353.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd never run one of the M-Tronic saws until I bought my 441C 2 weeks ago, and after running this one, I'll never have another regular saw. The power all the way through the cut couldn't be any better, and the power is much smoother than even my friends brand new regular 441.

I agree with the statements about putting a few tanks of fuel through it and they really come to life. It's an incredible saw and keeps getting better with every tank of fuel. After 15 tanks it's still loosening up further and further...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent. It's about time they made a pro grade 40cc class saw. To bad it's not a pound lighter. Anyone recall off hand what a PS-420 weighs?



Have you forgotten the 024 and MS240 - both were 42cc, and the 024S a bit more?

The difference is of course that this time it is on a smaller platform than the 50cc saw (261) - but it still is a tad heavier than the 024/026/240/260.....

The 420 is just a tad lighter, as is the 242xp and the 45cc 346xp (and the 260 etc).







*The next question is if it has an inboard or an outboard clutch?*


----------



## TK (Oct 13, 2011)

I like this saw, great review!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'd just be happier to see it's weight closer to a Shiny 377 or Redmax 4500. If I want small, it had better be really light, or I'm picking up the 346. That's the only downfall of the 420. It's about a pound too heavy, making it too close to the 5100.


 
Yes - Imo, the weight is too close to the (NE)346xp - but it still should make sence to those that only want Stihl saws.:msp_wink:

I am waiting, to see what the 543xp turns out to be, despite it obviously will be more expensive here (the price is relatively low on the 241, as on most pro Stihl models here).........


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 13, 2011)

TK said:


> I like this saw, great review!



The review is great - not really sure about the saw, unless you are a Stihl only guy........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Oct 13, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The review is great - not really sure about the saw, unless you are a Stihl only guy........:msp_biggrin:


 I think we all know I am not a Stihl only guy, I favor the Husky lineup pretty heavily. Nonetheless, this still looks like a nice saw. 



SawTroll said:


> Yes - Imo, the weight is too close to the (NE)346xp - but it still should make sence to those that only want Stihl saws.:msp_wink:
> 
> I am waiting, to see what the 543xp turns out to be, despite it obviously will be more expensive here (the price is relatively low on the 241, as on most pro Stihl models here).........


 
I am also intrigued by the 543xp, but am worried about it at the same time. They are coming out with a 550xp to replace the 346, and I can't imagine it will be lighter than it currently sits. I hope so, but not likely. Where can the 543xp sit in the weight/price lineup? Is there room for it? 

Anyway, this is the MS241CM thread, we should leave it at that. Nice saw, nice review - and I apologize if I missed it but I don't remember seeing it, is there a posted weight for this saw?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 13, 2011)

MCW said:


> I hadn't even looked at the weight difference Brad. I suppose this is where paper specs can be misleading as this 241 felt WAY hilighter than my 353.


 
The 346 is only 10 1/2 oz heavier. My weight cutoff for a sub 50cc saw is 9-9 1/2 lbs. Otherwise, I'm using the 346. I never found the perfect saw. The Shiny 377 was the best built. The 242XP was the biggest disappointment of them all. The Redmax 3700 and Ryobi copy of the Redmax 400 were the strongest. They have great engines but are very "plasticky". The MS200 plain costs too much. The Dolmar 420 is another SUPER little saw, but is on the heavy side. I'm anxious to church out the new Husky.Don't get me wrong. These are all decent saws, but I'm still looking for that perfect 9# saw that is true professional grade. One I'd still like to check out is the Redmax GZ4500. It's the same physical size as the 4000, and should be a little nicer than the 400.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 13, 2011)

TK said:


> I think we all know I am not a Stihl only guy, I favor the Husky lineup pretty heavily. Nonetheless, this still looks like a nice saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surely it is a nice saw, and we don't know much about the 550xp and the 543xp yet - nothing at all in my case, except that the 543 is supposed to be smaller and lighter, and they both are "crimped" versions of the 560xp.

I don't have much money, since I am retiered and not able to work - but saws are a matter of priority, so it is about the last thing I look at - it is a matter of when, and not if!


----------



## TK (Oct 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The 346 is only 10 1/2 oz heavier. My weight cutoff for a sub 50cc saw is 9-9 1/2 lbs. Otherwise, I'm using the 346. I never found the perfect saw. The Shiny 377 was the best built. The 242XP was the biggest disappointment of them all. The Redmax 3700 and Ryobi copy of the Redmax 400 were the strongest. They have great engines but are very "plasticky". The MS200 plain costs too much. The Dolmar 420 is another SUPER little saw, but is on the heavy side. I'm anxious to church out the new Husky.Don't get me wrong. These are all decent saws, but I'm still looking for that perfect 9# saw that is true professional grade. One I'd still like to check out is the Redmax GZ4500. It's the same physical size as the 4000, and should be a little nicer than the 400.


 
If they could just take the 435 and turn it into a mag case and pop the power on it - without changing the weight - we'd have a real winner. I don't think 3-3.2HP would be too much to ask for.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 13, 2011)

Matt, I hope I'm not raining too much on this thread or taking it off topic. I just happens that this class of saws is one I've looked at a lot and am quite interested in. The 241 looks to be a great saw.


----------



## MCW (Oct 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> *The next question is if it has an inboard or an outboard clutch?*



Inboard  Uh oh...



TK said:


> I like this saw, great review!



Thanks mate, it's a great little saw. I like it muchly.



SawTroll said:


> Yes - Imo, the weight is too close to the (NE)346xp - but it still should make sence to those that only want Stihl saws.:msp_wink:





SawTroll said:


> The review is great - not really sure about the saw, unless you are a Stihl only guy........:msp_biggrin:



Hey you know me Sawtroll. I'm more critical of Stihl than any other brand. I don't rate their 261, I'd rather use my Husky 353 and I've owned both plus a 5100-S (actually all 3 at once). I also rate the 5100-S above the 261. However I give credit where it's due and this 241 is very impressive. I'm sure without M-Tronic it wouldn't be quite as impressive. Once again as mentioned paper specs tell only part of the story. I can assure you that the 241C is WAY more light and nimble than my 353 (same basic saw layout as the 346XP as you'd know). You'd also know that I've never been a big one on weight and balance on smaller saws as I have thrown 90cc saws around all day with no issues. When I say this is a superbly balanced little saw with awesome throttle response and grunt for it's size I'm not saying that lightly. In fact it hurts 
I flamed the 261 and recently flamed the 201T when compared to my 200T's. I also have a strong dislike (but mega respect) for the 441's and 362's. They are overweight pigs in stock form. If the 241 was a piece of crap I'd be on the flaming bandwagon again but I'm not, because it kicks arse 



blsnelling said:


> Matt, I hope I'm not raining too much on this thread or taking it off topic. I just happens that this class of saws is one I've looked at a lot and am quite interested in. The 241 looks to be a great saw.



No problem at all Brad. It is a great little saw. My local Stihl dealer is still trying to source price and availability. You never know but it may make a trip stateside at some stage 

For everybody's interest I won't get any change from probably USD$1100 on this saw when bought in Australia. This might just confirm how much I liked it although if available in the states I'd most certainly source one from there  A new MS261 purchased here is currently around USD$1300. For me this 241C will fit right in with my 353 and will be one of those great little saws for smaller jobs and limbing. The 16" bar and .325" chain posed no problems at all. I think 3/8"LP would be wasted.


----------



## deye223 (Oct 14, 2011)

MCW said:


> And here be the video. The video doesn't even do this saw justice
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/g_ZZg7KJnU0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
matt was that pine dry all thru or just the limbs, it certainly looks like a goer


----------



## gcsupraman (Oct 14, 2011)

I want this saw!!!

Hopefully it will come to the US.


----------



## MCW (Oct 14, 2011)

deye223 said:


> matt was that pine dry all thru or just the limbs, it certainly looks like a goer



Nah the main tree was green mate and only just felled. Some of the smaller lower limbs were dead for sure. The larger ones weren't. She goes


----------



## rburg (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't believe the 241 will be available in the US. The 240 that came before it was not available in the US either.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Oct 14, 2011)

rburg said:


> I don't believe the 241 will be available in the US. The 240 that came before it was not available in the US either.


 
I asked Stihl a while back if it would be available in the US and they said NO.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 14, 2011)

The stihl Australia website has the 241 listed for $1249... a bit crazy right?!?! 

STIHL - MS 241 C-M

However, over the pond in the UK you may be able to get a better price. Here is an example 

Stihl_MS_241_C_M_Chainsaw


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 14, 2011)

MCW said:


> ........
> 
> Hey you know me Sawtroll. I'm more critical of Stihl than any other brand. I don't rate their 261, I'd rather use my Husky 353 and I've owned both plus a 5100-S (actually all 3 at once). I also rate the 5100-S above the 261. However I give credit where it's due and this 241 is very impressive. I'm sure without M-Tronic it wouldn't be quite as impressive. Once again as mentioned paper specs tell only part of the story.
> 
> ...... .


 
:msp_biggrin: I know you are honest, and not brand biased!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 14, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> The stihl Australia website has the 241 listed for $1249... a bit crazy right?!?!
> .....



That is more than here - but Stihl pro saws are _relatively_ cheap here, with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 14, 2011)

$560 AUD + post from the UK sounds good to me.:msp_smile:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dunno Matt but that video did do the saw justice. Runs real well. That swordsman was confident with it in his hands.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Darn fine looking saw. Would love to get my paws on one!


----------



## gcsupraman (Oct 14, 2011)

Made a few phone calls today trying to see if I can get my hands on one.

I have it on good word that some very important people at Stihl USA regularly monitor the stihl facebook page. 

It seems like there are at least a few people that would jump on that saw if it was available in the states - I would buy one right now and I am really pissed that it's been out for a year now and we don't have it. 

If you want the saw, please visits stihl's facebook page and post on their wall to let them know that this is a saw that we need here! If enough people show interest in this saw they may reconsider. It WILL be read by people who can make it happen.

http://www.facebook.com/stihlusa?sk=wall


----------



## deye223 (Oct 15, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> $560 AUD + post from the UK sounds good to me.:msp_smile:


 
stihl australia must be run buy the australian federal government HAHA :bang: :bang: SHOULD A PERSON IMPORT A SAW WELL I DON'T HAVE TO ANSWER THAT DO I :msp_wink:


----------



## MCW (Oct 15, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> The stihl Australia website has the 241 listed for $1249... a bit crazy right?!?!
> 
> STIHL - MS 241 C-M
> 
> ...



$1249 is indeed crazy. I'm canning the Australian sourced saw idea straight away. I was thinking maybe $1099 or something. Thanks for the UK link - that's a good price 

*EDIT:* Just ordered one from the UK link. Landed in Oz for AUD$677.08 with 14" bar (not .325" though, I'll change that later). Now *THAT* is special  Thanks Rudy. Good work. Now everybody order one and we'll have races and stuff.

The confirmation email did say this though:
*
"Due to Stihl's policy regarding online sales of their products, we can only deliver these items to 'known' or 'professional' customers. We will contact you during order processing to determine if you are a 'known' or 'professional' customer or to arrange collection from our store."*

I made sure it was going to "Riverland Sawchain Supply" so hope that will suffice.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 15, 2011)

MCW said:


> $1249 is indeed crazy. I'm canning the Australian sourced saw idea straight away. I was thinking maybe $1099 or something. Thanks for the UK link - that's a good price
> 
> *EDIT:* Just ordered one from the UK link. Landed in Oz for AUD$677.08 with 14" bar (not .325" though, I'll change that later). Now *THAT* is special  Thanks Rudy. Good work. Now everybody order one and we'll have races and stuff.
> 
> ...


 
No worries Matt, I hope it works out for you. If not, hopefully you can get a fellow site member in the UK to hook you up. Can't go wrong with an almost 50% saving


----------



## MCW (Oct 15, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> No worries Matt, I hope it works out for you. If not, hopefully you can get a fellow site member in the UK to hook you up. Can't go wrong with an almost 50% saving



Bloody oath. I loved that little 241 but no way in hell am I paying over $1200 for one - your link was the first indication on the Australian price that I've seen and I nearly fell over. The last place on earth I expected to get a good deal like that was from the UK but there you go  The pound to Aussie dollar ratio is better then I thought. I may have a new favourite saw site if this pans out. I have a heap of UK contacts from a non chainsaw standpoint so should be able to get it sorted regardless.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 15, 2011)

MCW said:


> Bloody oath. I loved that little 241 but no way in hell am I paying over $1200 for one - your link was the first indication on the Australian price that I've seen and I nearly fell over. The last place on earth I expected to get a good deal like that was from the UK but there you go  The pound to Aussie dollar ratio is better then I thought. I may have a new favourite saw site if this pans out. I have a heap of UK contacts from a non chainsaw standpoint so should be able to get it sorted regardless.


 
Yeah, I had a look at their other saw prices and they are pretty close to the US prices (MS880 for only AU$1330)... not bad at all.


----------



## gcsupraman (Oct 15, 2011)

MCW said:


> Bloody oath. I loved that little 241 but no way in hell am I paying over $1200 for one - your link was the first indication on the Australian price that I've seen and I nearly fell over. The last place on earth I expected to get a good deal like that was from the UK but there you go  The pound to Aussie dollar ratio is better then I thought. I may have a new favourite saw site if this pans out. I have a heap of UK contacts from a non chainsaw standpoint so should be able to get it sorted regardless.


 
The saw is $579.90 AUD on the site that was already posted + shipping
M - Stihl MS 241 C-M Chainsaw

You can convert the currency on the right hand side to AUD, euros or US dollars and they will ship it to you like the other member did. I wouldn't pay $1200+ either!!

BTW, Looks like about $600 US for anybody in the states.

-Greg


----------



## gcsupraman (Oct 15, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Darn fine looking saw. Would love to get my paws on one!


 
Visit their facebook page and let them know you want that saw!

STIHL USA - Wall | Facebook


----------



## deye223 (Oct 16, 2011)

my local dealer wonders why he doesn't sell any 261s or other pro grade saws stihl aus idear of prices is a joke :msp_angry: :msp_angry: :msp_angry:



prices ms660 $2000 ms 460 $1800 ms261 $1249 stihl ES 25" bar $160 ES 20" bar $148 all rolls of chain same price $590 . 3/8 72 DL for a 20 " bar $36...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2011)

Does this 241 have a 3005 bar mount?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Does this 241 have a 3005 bar mount?


 
Yes.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Does this 241 have a 3005 bar mount?


 
Awesome now you can run a 10" 1/4" chained carving bar!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Awesome now you can run a 10" 1/4" chained carving bar!


 
Actually, does Stihl make a 16", .325, .050, 3005 mount bar? My dealer tells me no, .063 only.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Actually, does Stihl make a 16", .325, .050, 3005 mount bar? My dealer tells me no, .063 only.


 
The same here, but that isn't evidence that they don't make it.....

Oregon lists the *160MPBA074 MICRO-LITE™ Pro Bar 62dl .325" .050"* , but it is an NK bar, and hardly a true 16" one (all 3005 bars are shorter than called, afaik).


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Actually, does Stihl make a 16", .325, .050, 3005 mount bar? My dealer tells me no, .063 only.


 
As far as I can tell they don't make ANY .325 bars in .050 gauge, or that's listed in our dealer manual, and available in the northeast. 

If this saw comes to the US, a nice setup would be a 14" or 16" reduced weight bar in running
that 3/8" lo pro chisel chain


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> As far as I can tell they don't make ANY .325 bars in .050 gauge, or that's listed in our dealer manual, and available in the northeast.
> 
> If this saw comes to the US, a nice setup would be a 14" or 16" reduced weight bar in running
> that 3/8" lo pro chisel chain


 
That's what I would run. I don't know why people poopoo that chain. It's not a safety chain like in years past. It's just one little hump ramping up to the raker. I just posted a thread with a vid of that chain on my Poulan S XXV CVA.


----------



## MCW (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi guys.
Thanks for all the input on bars and such.
For those guys in the states who'd like one of these try to grab one online at the link Rudy posted earlier to a UK store.
They have been great to deal with and I highly doubt those in the US will have an issue with dealer rules etc because let's be honest it isn't released in the US anyway.
You'll be looking at somewhere around USD$650-680 (maybe less) landed as the VAT tax gets removed with non UK sales and they only charge cost on postage.
They have been excellent to deal with and customer service is extremely helpful and friendly.
I can highly recommend this model saw and being from Europe you're likely to find it won't be tuned to make dolphins smile and jump for joy unlike US delivered saws. In fact the polar ice caps are likely to melt overnight if they are tuned like the little saw in the video I posted earlier.

Brad, I sense you'd like to mod one of these?  A mini 441...


----------



## MCW (Oct 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's what I would run. I don't know why people poopoo that chain. It's not a safety chain like in years past. It's just one little hump ramping up to the raker. I just posted a thread with a vid of that chain on my Poulan S XXV CVA.



Everybody has a different opinion of that chain Brad but safety or non safety I just didn't like it and found the standard LP semi cut faster and lasted longer. I haven't had much time on it but others I've spoken to that have used it have echoed the same thoughts.


----------



## gcsupraman (Oct 22, 2011)

MCW said:


> Hi guys.
> Thanks for all the input on bars and such.
> For those guys in the states who'd like one of these try to grab one online at the link Rudy posted earlier to a UK store.
> They have been great to deal with and I highly doubt those in the US will have an issue with dealer rules etc because let's be honest it isn't released in the US anyway.
> ...


 
And what happens if I need parts for it?

I think the best way to get it is to show Stihl USA that there is demand for it in the US. If you have a facebook account, visit their page. I posted on their wall about the saw and got a response. It would be hard for them to ignore several people requesting that saw.

-Greg


----------



## MCW (Oct 23, 2011)

gcsupraman said:


> And what happens if I need parts for it?
> 
> I think the best way to get it is to show Stihl USA that there is demand for it in the US. If you have a facebook account, visit their page. I posted on their wall about the saw and got a response. It would be hard for them to ignore several people requesting that saw.
> 
> -Greg



If you need parts you do what I do. Simply get online and order them from overseas just like I do with all of my saws - I haven't ordered a part for any of my saws from an Australian dealer for ages. The same company the link was to can get all the parts as well.
I don't have to campaign the US Stihl Facebook page now, I've got one coming  I'll leave the campaigning up to the guys in the US that want one of these.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2011)

MCW said:


> Brad, I sense you'd like to mod one of these?  A mini 441...


 
I'd love to check one of these out, but not for $670. Yes, I'm spoiled by US saw prices.


----------



## MCW (Oct 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'd love to check one of these out, but not for $670. Yes, I'm spoiled by US saw prices.



Why yes, it would seem so  And here I am thinking $670 is an awesome deal


----------



## deye223 (Nov 1, 2011)

MCW said:


> Hi Guys.
> Have spent the last 3 days at a forestry felling course where the training organisation have all their saws supplied free by Stihl Australia. They are even supplied saws that haven't hit the market yet.
> 
> gday matt i was talking to a bloke that runs felling corses over here (forest tec) same thing here saws suplyd free they got 3 241 and they love em . asked him about large tree felling courses he said no probs no shortage of big timber over here


----------



## MCW (Nov 1, 2011)

deye223 said:


> gday matt i was talking to a bloke that runs felling corses over here (forest tec) same thing here saws suplyed free they got 3 241 and they love em . asked him about large tree felling courses he said no probs no shortage of big timber over here



Yeah Stihl have got those training organisations well and truly stitched up.
When you say large tree to you mean the advanced course? The intermediate allows you to fell reasonably difficult trees to 40m in height whereas the advanced goes larger and also involves jacking, heavy leaners, "dangerous" trees etc etc.
There are still a few larger softwoods left but in basically all states of Australia except Tasmania naturally occurring hardwoods are fully protected. With courses like this you really need a minimum of 100 trees available for a group of 3 guys to gain accreditation.


----------



## deye223 (Nov 1, 2011)

i see em often so next time ill ask them


----------



## MCW (Nov 1, 2011)

deye223 said:


> i see em often so next time ill ask them


 
Yeah ask them mate as it would be good to know. One of the major Queensland training groups have been doing a lot of training in Papua New Guinea. A guy I know is the head Occ Health and Safety guy for one of the gold mines over there and he is the middle of doing his tree courses which he's loving. He reckons the black fellas are taking massive big fig trees etc down with just machetes to clear the mine pads. A number have been crushed and killed which just seems second nature to them apparently. His job is to train them so they don't die so often 
I'd be interested to know where Forest Tec are doing their advanced courses. The competency code for that course is FPIFGM 3205A.


----------



## deye223 (Nov 1, 2011)

MCW said:


> Yeah ask them mate as it would be good to know. One of the major Queensland training groups have been doing a lot of training in Papua New Guinea. A guy I know is the head Occ Health and Safety guy for one of the gold mines over there and he is the middle of doing his tree courses which he's loving. He reckons the black fellas are taking massive big fig trees etc down with just machetes to clear the mine pads. A number have been crushed and killed which just seems second nature to them apparently. His job is to train them so they don't die so often
> I'd be interested to know where Forest Tec are doing their advanced courses. The competency code for that course is FPIFGM 3205A.


 
i know hes gunna ask me have you got the tickets you need to so you can do advanced


----------



## MCW (Nov 1, 2011)

deye223 said:


> i know hes gunna ask me have you got the tickets you need to so you can do advanced



Yeah he probably will 

So far I've done the basic course (FPIFGM2208A), the intermediate course (FPIFGM3204A), and the Pole Saw course (FPICOT3238A).
You also have to do the basic chainsaw competency course before you can even consider the other courses (RTC2304A/FPICOT2204A).

Too many numbers + about $3000 all up...


----------



## deye223 (Nov 1, 2011)

MCW said:


> Yeah he probably will
> 
> So far I've done the basic course (FPIFGM2208A), the intermediate course (FPIFGM3204A), and the Pole Saw course (FPICOT3238A).
> You also have to do the basic chainsaw competency course before you can even consider the other courses (RTC2304A/FPICOT2204A).
> ...


 
i did a corse back in 1995 yep in the 19 hundreds bloody old codger thought i'd beat ya to it no numbers. loging operations ,produce, goverment department blah,blah,blah front end loader


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice vid Matt,dont ya just love that green Redgum,she looks like a ripper and will only get better with some more fuel through it,muff modd ?.
441s little baby brother.


----------



## MCW (Nov 2, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice vid Matt,dont ya just love that green Redgum,she looks like a ripper and will only get better with some more fuel through it,muff modd ?.
> 441s little baby brother.



Hah hah. You beat me to it mate as that video only uploaded last night and I just got home from work to post it  It's bog stock mate and completely untouched. I won't be modifying it - I have to keep at least one quiet(ish) stock saw! She is loud though mate for a stocky.

I'll also post it in my "Today's Job" thread.

Her she be. You can hear the saw performing better and better as the video goes on. This thing is a very impressive little unit and I'm glad the one I used at the forestry course wasn't a one off  As you've mentioned Andrew with your 441C they seem to like a lighter hand as they compensate by revving more. I ordered a 14" bar as all indications were that it was 3/8"LP. When it arrived in .325" I was a happy little camper but wished I'd ordered it with a 16" in hindsight. 14" bar nice though.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LUtGaleuKB4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## David (saltas) (Nov 2, 2011)

What are the buggs? you nearly cut one in half at 7:15
What is growing in the back ground?

Nice saw

You may need a doc to check out that twitch in your index finger


----------



## MCW (Nov 2, 2011)

saltas said:


> What are the buggs? you nearly cut one in half at 7:15
> What is growing in the back ground?
> 
> Nice saw
> ...


 
Not sure what the bugs are but they are a true bug (Hemiptera). I see them a lot in native Eucalypts. They stink like sh*t if you accidentally squash one.
They are winegrapes growing in the background - basically anything you can see in the video that is a bright green is winegrapes of varying varieties.
That "twitch" was actually to play with the throttle response. At the start of the clip you can see it's sluggish but by the end it was fine - I presume as the computer adapted and did it's thing.

Interestingly I emailed Wayne (gmax) last night as he is an absolute workshop and IPL manual guru. Within a short period I'd received all the info I needed on this saw including the very interesting workshop manual.

For those interested on the diagnosis of the M-Tronic system there is a small, dual wired plug on these saws. Now I'd have expected something fancy to plug in but that's not the case. All that goes in there is a plug that joins to two banana type terminals. Outlined in the manual are a whole swag of voltages and impedance ratings so all you do is hook up a meter to these. Funny thing is that if the saw has a problem with the carby ohm ratings the workshop manual fix is...

REPLACE THE CARBY!!! 

No joke. 

In fact the general rule of thumb in the workshop manual is to replace anything that is outside of spec.

The manual is too large to attach here but for anybody interested if you can get a copy of the 241/441 workshop manual you can basically diagnose any issues with these saws by using a simple, cheap meter!!! The inner workings of the M-Tronic system are actually quite simple when you read the manual although there is no such thing as "fix". Everything is basically "replace"...


----------



## MCW (Nov 2, 2011)

*For example...
(an extract from the workshop manual)*

– Connect M-Tronic test lead to
multimeter
: Insert black plug (1) in the "com"
/ "ground" jack and the red
plug (2) in the "volt" / "ohm" jack
– Set multimeter to "diode test"
: Test diode on
switchgear (3) (microswitch) in
accordance with multimeter
instruction manual
If the switchgear (microswitch) is
intact and the Master Control lever
is set to the} position, the
following target values will be
attained:
– Measurement in direction of flow,
target value: 0.3 volts to 0.7 volts
– Move the Master Control lever to
position F
– Measurement in direction of flow,
required: 1.2 volts to infinity
– Observe display, e.g., (O.L.)
or (1.)
– If the required values are not
attained, replace switchgear and
repeat test procedure, b8.4
– If the required values are not
attained again, replace wiring
harness; it may be possible to
reuse the previous switchgear,


----------



## BigJ (Nov 2, 2011)

gcsupraman said:


> I posted on their wall about the saw and got a response.


 
Their response: 


Stihl USA said:


> Greg: appreciate your comments. There are a lot of factors that go in to selecting the products that get offered in a particular market. Here in the US we continue to work to ensure that we have the most innovative and environmentally responsible products in the market, while keeping price points competitive. *There are some new and innovative products coming out next year.* Stay tuned.



Interesting...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 2, 2011)

14 vs. 16" huh, rather 13 vs. 15" I guess, in real life!

Not a biggie, but I have noted that the "called" inches are "shorter" than usual both on the small mount Stihl bars, the Oregon 91-series, and virtually all other 3/8" lo-pro bars meant for small saws (Logosol bars etc are an exception).

I guess there are some psycology hidden behind that...... 

It happens with other bars as well, but not systematically - some even are longer than called.


----------



## BigJ (Nov 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Not a biggie, but I have noted that the "called" inches are "shorter" than usual both on the small mount Stihl bars, the Oregon 91-series, and virtually all other 3/8" lo-pro bars meant for small saws (Logosol bars etc are an exception).


 
The gals who are labeling the length of the bars just have husbands telling them that 5 inches is actually 8 inches is all. :hmm3grin2orange:

Doesn't matter one bit if the DL count is correct.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 2, 2011)

BigJ said:


> The gals who are labeling the length of the bars just have husbands telling them that 5 inches is actually 8 inches is all. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Doesn't matter one bit if the DL count is correct.



I don't think that is too far off actually - and that it may have to do with "bragging rights" for unknowing users of cheap consumer saws, who select their saws by inches and not cc/power....


----------



## David (saltas) (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw what you were doing matt , just pulling your leg about the finger.
I used to race motorbikes and half the competitors were always revving their engines (wearing them out).
The "minibike dads" in the pee wee 50cc class were the worst.
Road Bike riders must do it cause they like the sound It makes me think they are useless and cant get it to idle.
I know that you and others are demonstrating throttle response, and like the sound 

First it was brad doing it then you now Andrew is doing it. 
look at Andrew's old videos and the throttle was a two position switch 0% 100% and when it was 100% it was in the wood, you can almost never hear 4 stroking in his old videos because as soon as it was on it was in. That sorta skill made me smile


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dont worry mate i am smilling even more these days,i got me some hot saws.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW (Nov 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> 14 vs. 16" huh, rather 13 vs. 15" I guess, in real life!
> 
> Not a biggie, but I have noted that the "called" inches are "shorter" than usual both on the small mount Stihl bars, the Oregon 91-series, and virtually all other 3/8" lo-pro bars meant for small saws (Logosol bars etc are an exception).
> 
> ...



Yeah thats right Sawtroll. It's like Stihl's 25" bar that is only 84DL. The average Stihl user thinks they have a longer bar than the average Husky user with a 24" so therefore have a tougher saw 



saltas said:


> I saw what you were doing matt , just pulling your leg about the finger.
> I used to race motorbikes and half the competitors were always revving their engines (wearing them out).
> The "minibike dads" in the pee wee 50cc class were the worst.
> Road Bike riders must do it cause they like the sound It makes me think they are useless and cant get it to idle.
> ...



Actually where I was revving it outside of the cut was to show the throttle response (and how it improves as the computer adapts) and when I was doing it in the cut was where I was about to break through into the dirt and wreck the chain


----------



## David (saltas) (Nov 8, 2011)

mat did you post any naked 241C pic's


----------



## MCW (Nov 9, 2011)

saltas said:


> mat did you post any naked 241C pic's



No I haven't mate as children can openly view this forum. Good idea though but from what I can tell it's just a 441C with dwarfism


----------



## Cedar Ed (Nov 9, 2011)

My excuse for the index finger twitch is to put more oil on the chain. Really though, it just sounds so darn good,music to my ears!:chainsawguy:


----------



## MCW (Nov 9, 2011)

Cedar Ed said:


> My excuse for the index finger twitch is to put more oil on the chain. Really though, it just sounds so darn good,music to my ears!:chainsawguy:



Everybody likes a rev


----------



## FlyLow (Dec 21, 2011)

Hows your 241cm running MCW? 
I am almost ready to buy one but tricky part is getting it to the USA. My saw plan is 200t, 241, 362 and a 661. I have the 200t and a 362 just waiting on the 661 to be released and figuring out how to get a 241. Its funny how ten years of being an arborist I didnt have CAD, then I find this site and its all over.


----------



## MCW (Dec 22, 2011)

FlyLow said:


> Hows your 241cm running MCW?
> I am almost ready to buy one but tricky part is getting it to the USA. My saw plan is 200t, 241, 362 and a 661. I have the 200t and a 362 just waiting on the 661 to be released and figuring out how to get a 241. Its funny how ten years of being an arborist I didnt have CAD, then I find this site and its all over.



Hi mate.
I haven't been using it too much lately but it hasn't missed a beat as yet - it's probably only seen maybe a dozen tanks though. I've started it a few times here and there and it starts as well as any other saw I've got. Still not 2 pulls when cold like some people can achieve with their M-Tronic 441's but this little saw really is excellent.
It's easy to look at the specs and think it's in between models and therefore doesn't have a fit but it most certainly does and is closer to an MS261 in power than many people would think. Bring balance and handling into it and it's all over for the 261 unless you're just dropping it into logs.
CAD, it's a shocker...


----------



## cheeves (Jan 4, 2012)

MCW said:


> Down on power but kicks it's butt in every other area.
> 
> 1) Throttle response
> 2) More Nimble, WAY more nimble. It was like throwing around a pro version of an MS170!
> ...


It looks like my old 44 Husky. And by your discription runs like it too. If it does it's definately a winner.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 4, 2012)

Well... I have a 241cm on order. It has long plane ride ahead, hope it gets here in one piece.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Well... I have a 241cm on order. It has long plane ride ahead, hope it gets here in one piece.



Awesome. I'd love to have one.


----------



## MCW (Jan 4, 2012)

cheeves said:


> It looks like my old 44 Husky. And by your discription runs like it too. If it does it's definately a winner.



Never run a 44 Husky but now I want one dammit...



FlyLow said:


> Well... I have a 241cm on order. It has long plane ride ahead, hope it gets here in one piece.



Good stuff  Start a thread and I can assure you that you won't be disappointed.



blsnelling said:


> Awesome. Is love to have one.



You have the technology Brad  Go on, do it. I want to see one off it's face


----------



## Leather Jacket (Jan 21, 2012)

My dad bought one of these a few days ago, and I can tell by your posts that he didn't make a mistake! :msp_smile: He is very happy with it, nice little chainsaw, fast and light.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jan 21, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> $560 AUD + post from the UK sounds good to me.:msp_smile:



Local Price for MS261 AUD $1249.00
Local Price for MS241 AUD $1249.00

Import from UK AUD $604 plus freight another $100.00

One of my friends Brad has an old 08S he borrowed a MS180 (from his brother Danny a carpenter) with safety chains 12 bar to climb a large tree and drop all the top branches as the 08S it too heavy to climb with.

He liked the size and weight of the MS180 but it did not cut once it got into the heartwood.
I sharpened the chains for him with the grinder because they were too far gone to file.
I gave Brad a go on my cheap and cheerful 017 with .050 3/8LP Carlton semi chisel on some seasoned hard wood. 
I gave Brad two RSC 12" that I don't have a bar for any more, to give to give to Danny when he returned the saw.

Brad was telling me he was at the stihl Thursday shop looking at buying a MS180 AUD $499.00

I Told him he should look at the MS241 a hundred dollars + shipping dearer but much better saw.
I let him have play with my MS261 and explained the weight difference and what M tronic was about
showed him the differences in features/quality between 
a black plastic handle (home owner) 
orange handle (farmer)
and white handle saws (Professional)

Thanks To matt reminding me were he imported his from A Ms241 is being ordered.

Brad sold a Honda 250 "elsinore" and told swmbo that it would good for camping:msp_sneaky:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 21, 2012)

David (saltas) said:


> ......
> a black plastic handle (home owner)
> orange handle (farmer)
> and white handle saws (Professional) ......



That only sometimes is true, and has become more untrue by now, than it was earlier.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jan 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That only sometimes is true, and has become more untrue by now, than it was earlier.



As with any generalization 

I looked at what we get and I was surprised very few orange handle saws

170,180, 211 black handle 192 201 also black
230, 250 orange handle
241 C-M, 261,291, 311, 381, 391, 362, 441 C-M, 441, 460, 660, 880 All white handle even the MSA 160 Cordless
Looks like all of them will be white handled soon

Thanks SawTroll your comment was more accurate than I thought when I first read it :hmm3grin2orange:

I was long winded but at 257 words I did leave a lot out 

I did the .404 chains for the 08S but he was wanting to go and I had not done the raker's yet, next day I came around to carve out some kiddy's chairs out of the rounds he had left over from the tree job and he had not touched the raker's:bang:

A 241 CM with freight is the same price as a locally sourced MS211


----------



## MCW (Jan 21, 2012)

David (saltas) said:


> A 241 CM with freight is the same price as a locally sourced MS211



And that right there is the insane part. Mate you'll love that 241 - I just want to get a room with it...

EDIT: Sorry mate, I meant get a room with my 241, not yours.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 21, 2012)

MCW: If you like it that much now, it might get weird after you give it a MM.  

I used a small air saw to remove the inner baffle. It will be impossible to remove without cutting the deflector off or splitting the muffler in half. After spending way more time than I wanted to on my 362 muffler because of splitting it, I didn't want to split this one in half.

I usually grab this saw first. I really like it too.

Thanks for the intro to the 241, it is why I have mine.


----------



## deye223 (Jan 21, 2012)

MCW said:


> And that right there is the insane part. Mate you'll love that 241 - I just want to get a room with it...
> 
> EDIT: Sorry mate, I meant get a room with my 241, not yours.



i'm not buying one i'm trying to keep on the straight and narrow :haha:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 21, 2012)

David (saltas) said:


> As with any generalization
> 
> I looked at what we get and I was surprised very few orange handle saws
> 
> ...



At least you left out the current white handled homeowner saws!

...and the black handles were for small saws, regardless of quality level. :msp_smile:


----------



## MCW (Jan 21, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> MCW: If you like it that much now, it might get weird after you give it a MM.
> 
> I used a small air saw to remove the inner baffle. It will be impossible to remove without cutting the deflector off or splitting the muffler in half. After spending way more time than I wanted to on my 362 muffler because of splitting it, I didn't want to split this one in half.
> 
> ...



Uh oh, muffler mod  This saw will be staying stock at this stage. I really do need a quieter saw for domestic jobs.
Really hope you're loving yours as much as I love mine. Impressed is an understatement. The harder you lean on it the more the M-Tronic kicks in and just keeps on lugging it through the cut.



deye223 said:


> i'm not buying one i'm trying to keep on the straight and narrow :haha:



Don't be silly. Straight and narrow? Pffffft...


----------



## MCW (Jan 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> At least you left out the current white handled homeowner saws!
> 
> ...and the black handles were for small saws, regardless of quality level. :msp_smile:




Hi Niko  How's the weather over there? 38°C here today. Yay. Sort of doesn't mix with petrol powered appliances at the moment as I'm on steroidal anti inflammatories which are making me hot and sweat like a pig


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 19, 2012)

*naked 241 pictures*


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 19, 2012)

no spark arrestor in muffler but has bracket that would support one inside it

descent chain as standard

this one was ordered with a 16" bar


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 19, 2012)

*three saws ms017 then ms241 then ms 261 same hard as concrete Aussie hardwood*

[video=youtube;by-0JG6ocZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=by-0JG6ocZQ#t=2s[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 19, 2012)

David (saltas) said:


> [video=youtube;by-0JG6ocZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=by-0JG6ocZQ#t=2s[/video]



That wood looked hard! :msp_smile:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Feb 19, 2012)

awesome comparrison, thanks!


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 20, 2012)

017 cuts in average 15.8 seconds with new carlton chain
241 cuts in average 12.4 seconds chain was new before I dropped those four trees
261 cuts in average of 9.8 seconds carlton chain sharpened once


----------



## alonfn4 (May 7, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Hows your 241cm running MCW?
> I am almost ready to buy one but tricky part is getting it to the USA. My saw plan is 200t, 241, 362 and a 661. I have the 200t and a 362 just waiting on the 661 to be released and figuring out how to get a 241. Its funny how ten years of being an arborist I didnt have CAD, then I find this site and its all over.




I have the exact same plan I own a 200t and 362 i want 201t, 241 and a 661 perfect saw for each application
good luck with your CAD


----------



## FlyLow (May 7, 2012)

Alonfn4: I have changed my big saw want to a ported 461CM if it ever exists.


----------

